# Key West Smoked Oysters



## keywesmoke (Jun 10, 2007)

*This is a different version of baked oysters. These can be enjoyed while other stuff is smoking, or you can just toss a handfull of chips on for a tiny smoke (it's real short)*

* Place the oysters in a large bowl or pail. Pour a large bottle of club soda over the oysters, and let them soak for 20 minutes. The carbon dioxide in the Club Soda weakens the muscles of the oysters, so they are much easier to shuck. *
*Shuck the oysters, and smoke them in the half shell. Or you can keep them in their original shell. The heat will make them open easily. (They'll have a more smoky flavor if cooked on the half shell.) Smoke them for eight or nine minutes. They will be sizzling. *
*Serve them with heavy cream and chive sauce, or minuette sauce, or key lime mustard sauce, or a sauce made with shallots, vinaigrette and black pepper. Or you could serve them with a Cuban barbecue sauce made with garlic and cilantro. (it's called mojo, I don't know if it's available outside Florida)*
*Another nice topping is a dab of horseradish and a shot of hot sauce. *
*These are outstanding! *


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sounds mighty tasty.  When I lived in Hawaii, we just put them directly on the grill unshucked.  They steamed open and we dipped them in Soyu sauce, spiced with Thai peppers....Good eats!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 14, 2007)

Sounds good!

I sometimes cook clams on the grill, just throw them on the grate and let them steam in their own juices. When they open, they are done.

Instead of steamers, I call them "screamers"...


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 14, 2007)

Man! You guys are killing me. Smoked oysters are one of my favorites. Not the kind in a can, either (though I do like them at times).
By the time "fresh" seafood makes it to the middle U.S. it is some times not so "fresh" anymore and priced like gasoline.
We really love to go down to the Keys for a week, stay at a timeshare on Marathon, tarpon fish, lay around, have "something cool to drink", cruise down to Key West. Next time down we are renting a Harley for a week. Last time down we went up to Islamorada and got stranded there because of a double fatality wreck on Marathon, stopped traffic dead for 6 hours. We were forced to go to a bayside bar and hole up with a BUNCH of other folks, had a fantastic time.


----------



## jayfish (Jun 14, 2007)

Man, it's 9 am and keywesmoke has got me droolin'!
Anymore of this and I'm going to have to replace my keyboard!!!
That is definitely on the top of my smoking list!!!!


----------



## jts70 (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish i could get oysters around here, I would smoke them in a minute !


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 14, 2007)

VG's or Meijer's don't have them up there?  They always have oysters down here. Little pricey, but good for once in a while.


----------



## jts70 (Jun 14, 2007)

I have never seen them but then again I really have not looked hard. I may run our at lunch time to Miejer's and see if they have them.


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 14, 2007)

I did some a month or so ago but I wrapped them in bacon.  They took a bit longer to do though.  If I do it again, I will "blanch fry" the bacon.  Everyone loved them!!


----------



## buddy (Jun 14, 2007)

Sounds pretty good!


----------



## keywesmoke (Jun 14, 2007)

Just picked up 5# of jumbo shrimp off the trawler on Stock Island. These puppies are 4 bites each, $6 a pound. Coconut tempura shrimp tonight!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 16, 2007)

would that be u-12's or 10/15's ??? shame i got a trawler sitting in texas rusting cause of fuel prices & imports- oh the stories we could tell... oh well have a 'rita & kick of yer flippy flops & jam to the coral reefer band..........


----------

